# Dating Wood Rims



## alexander55 (Nov 7, 2021)

Is there any way to identify the time frame this particular logo was in use?

Thanks for any thoughts or leads you have.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Try these threads:









						All wood rim makers marks | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I thought it might be a good idea for everyone here to post a picture of some of the different wood rim makers marks that exist out there to help people ID them in the future ( rather then having to google randomly ). Also profile & color charts might also assist.  This is the only Marietta Oh...




					thecabe.com
				












						TOC Wood Rim Makers Info | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Wood Rim Makers Info ( TOC ) - Info on all the early mfg's  I thought I would share some information on the Wood Rim Makers from the TOC. I will try and give each maker their own area in the thread. This also ties into the Wood Rim makers Mark thread (...




					thecabe.com
				




May help with info as to when Fairbanks Boston were producing rims.
Judging by the cross-sectional profile they are definitely TOC or thereabouts, possibly for racing.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 8, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Try these threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if they were made in the TOC. They were definitely made in the 30s, I do not know how much earlier. I have a pair on my 1930s Drysdale Velox.


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks for the leads regarding previous threads.  I've looked them over pretty closely and see the same rims pictured, but no dating information is provided.  It is interesting that some of the brand stamps say ONAWAY, MICHIGAN and some say ALMA, MICHIGAN.  Another clue to the mystery of dating perhaps.  Thanks again for the help.  The "research" continues.


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 8, 2021)

After reading through all of the previous threads I can find (including the excellent threads referenced earlier), IT APPEARS that the rims in the original post were made some time after January 14, 1926 which is the date of a large fire at the plant in ONAWAY, MICHIGAN.  That plant was not rebuilt, and operations were moved to ALMA, MICHIGAN....as stamped on these rims.

Still trying to determine when they stopped making wood rims in Alma.


----------

